# Best sofa to get with GSD's?



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

We are going to be in the market for a new sofa, hubby wants one with more support and different material than current one. I'm leaning toward a leather couch, easier to clean and won't trap as much hair I'm thinking. Any ideas out there from all of you? No sectionals, we're tired of those. Thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have had the same leather furniture since 1995 though I must admit the dogs are not on it much but they have been allowed up some. It survived two teens and their friends too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the best sofa is one that your dogs will like
and be comfortable on.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Many members on here have leather sofa's and are very satisfied with them and how easily they are to maintain with pets. I sadly do not have one myself, but maybe someday.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

After doing several different kinds I have to say that leather is by far by favourite. I don't think I can change back to any others, it's just so easy to clean and I like the look and texture. I have three dogs (including Delgado) and three cats who go on the couch and it takes it without complaining lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

With kids and dog, leather is the only way to go. 

I can't afford to have cloth furniture.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Another idea is to get your dog his own couch, and get whatever you want for you.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm partial to leather furniture as well with the doggies running around although I'd also suggest putting a sheet or a cover on it as doggie nails can leave marks on it.

I used to have cloth furniture but with my six cats and two doggies running around, it got disgusting pretty quickly...I do not suggest cloth at all as it catches hair, dander, dirt, and it's very difficult to clean. Sometimes even sticking entire cushions in the laundry on a sanitize cycle doesn't do the trick...


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I prefer leather, simply because it is so easy to clean keep hair free.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Leather, leather, LEATHER!!

And make it GOOD quality leather that comes with a warranty against pet damage. Ours did and it has withstood GSDs, Rottweilers, cats, puke, poop and pee.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Get whatever sofa you want, and buy one of these:

Surefit sofa cover. I have 2 in white - they wash well and are very soft and comfortable.

Sure Fit - Deluxe Pet Cover


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

wildo said:


> Another idea is to get your dog his own couch, and get whatever you want for you.


:thumbup: haha I agree. Doggies are not allowed on my sofa or my bed... Only on doggie furniture.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Leather all the way.... I would seriously search craigslist and get your dog his own single leather sofa. Princess had her own leather sofa in my room and her own leather couch in the living room... spoiled.... Since we moved, Zoey doesnt have these luxuries though.

err nvm about the sofa, I see you have two dogs... leather all the way.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You kind of have to go all the way--either buy super-cheap (or free) fabric furniture that will get destroyed, and get a new cheap or free couch in a few years, or go with a good-quality leather. I did the former.  I don't allow my dogs on the couch, but my cats destroy it. I would LOVE to have good leather furniture!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> Get whatever sofa you want, and buy one of these:
> 
> Surefit sofa cover. I have 2 in white - they wash well and are very soft and comfortable.
> 
> Sure Fit - Deluxe Pet Cover


What a simple, intelligent solution--way better than those awful-looking slipcovers that are difficult to take on and off. I think I should get a couple of these! Looks like they are $100 for the sofa size, and you get a second one for 50% off, that's a darn good deal.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

We just buy extra lightweight comforters and wash regularly.
All dogs allowed on sofa.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

If you can't afford leather, polyester velvet is a good second choice. Hairs don't stick to it and it doesn't leave scratch marks either.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a cream micro suede(or whatever it is called) sofa. Bought it in 2000. It cleans up well with the vac brush or steam cleaning, but around the arms where the dogs rub against it, is showing grime. I have two throws I wash every few days. Onyx is the only one that really wants to be on the couch. If I could, I'd go out and get leather like yesterday! Even though leather is cold in winter and sticky in summer(I'd still put throws on it!)








This is Onyx's favorite spot:


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

LOL, thanks all of you! 
Wildo, unfortunately, there's not enough space in my living room for 2 sofas, and still leave space to walk around them! 
Not to mention, Jaeger is the size of a small Great Dane  and thinks he's a chihuahua! And he's always cuddling, he's very needy that way.
He's not happy unless he's in your lap and snuggling.
We have a micro-suede now, which has held up fairly well, but it does still trap hair and hard to clean now....it's lost some of it's firmness, and getting uncomfortable to sit on. You can see wrinkles now in the fabric that has gotten looser over time, and we've always had throws on it, or blankets. 
Probably having the small pony jumping on it never helped, 
Thanks to all for helping!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

We just looked at livingroom furniture, its going to be our christmas pressent. The set we have now is about 15 yrs old. I used to put throw covers on them until recently. We just looked at a bonded leather set couch, loveseat, recliner chair, 2 end tables, coffee table & 2 lamps $1,800 which isn't bad at all. Can't wait.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

if you have cats, i think their claws would ruin the leather in a short time. i think cheap is the way to go. in our rec. room we have "this end up" furniture and have cushions made every 8-10 years.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> If you can't afford leather, polyester velvet is a good second choice. Hairs don't stick to it and it doesn't leave scratch marks either.


We have a polyester velvet cover on the futon, and I have to say, it does shed hair, dirt and debris quite well. We throw it in the washing machine every so often and it comes out looking great. I've had it for over ten years and the only thing wrong is that there's a seam loose right around the zipper. The fabric still looks surprisingly good.

There are some really fun poly velvet fabrics and sofa styles at http://www.funkysofa.com, affordable too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I kind of agree with the cats and leather. Nacho has really gouged our leather furniture. No new furniture until she is dead- hopefully many years from now. She is a great cat, just more destructive than the dogs.


----------

